# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  عندك انترفيو ..لا تنسى تشوف الاسئلة

## حسان القضاة

لو كان عندك إنتتر فيو حمل هذا الملف 
يحتوى على أكثر من 200 سؤال وجواب
يصادفك فى الإنتر فيو

----------


## مواطن صالح

أشكرك  :Smile: 

تحياتي

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور حسان على الملف وجاري التحميل

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور حسان و جاري التحميل

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا حسان قراته وبعدين رديت اشي روعة

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكراً على ردودكم

----------


## khaldun904

شكرا الك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مشكووووور حسان


فعلا اسألتهم بالانترفيو غريبة

----------


## spider05906

فعلا اسئلة غريبة كثير
شكرا

----------


## سماا

يسلمووووووووا  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## night_angel0007

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ahmedamir22

اللللللللللللللللف شكر :Bl (7):

----------

